# How would I achieve this edit?



## cruelworld (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't even know if this is possible in lightroom. But if you could tell me how to do it I would be forever grateful!! Thank you


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 8, 2015)

The white eyes you mean?
Roelof


----------



## Nogo (Mar 9, 2015)

The image is too small to really tell what you are asking.  I am assuming you are asking about the white eyes.

You can make the eyeballs white in Lightroom but truthfully it would be much easier to do in a pixel level editor.  Plus, it is not going to look as good done in Lightroom as it would with just about any regular editor.  Lightroom is just not made to make those types of changes.

But if you must try it for yourself; how you would have to do it is with the spot removal tool.  Zoom in real close, 1:1 or even 3:1.  Paint the part of the eye you want white real carefully.  Then zoom out by using the Control - (Control and minus sign simultaneously.)  Move the source spot the spot removal tool makes so that it is covered with the white from the T-shirt lower down in the photo.  Then play with the sliders of the spot removal tool until it looks the best as you can get it.  If you can get it acceptable, great.  If not, try to adjust the spot with the adjustment brush.  Can't really tell you what will have to be done, you will just have to experiment.

If that doesn't work, then download a regular editor.  There are many that have a free 30 day trail and some that are quite low priced anyway.  Lightroom can make the eyeballs white, but a regular editor, even a real cheap one, will do a much better job.


----------

